# new pond advice...?



## avons82 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi! From advice I got on here I'm transferring my large indoor goldfish into an outdoor pond. Do I need to treat the water as I would an indoor tank, ie chlorine balance etc. Does the water need to sit in the pond a certain time before I can introduce the fish? And can anyone give me any advice on maintaining the pond? Water changes etc?

Thanks so much,

Amey:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

More and more water companies are adding chloramines to the mains, as well as the usual chlorine. While chlorine dissipates very easily from water, chloramines are much more difficult to remove, the same applies to heavy metals such as copper and lead which are also present in water supplies. 

For this reason, I would suggest buying a dechlorinator. A large bottle should be able to treat a large pond for about £15-20. 

As with aquariums, you need to cycle the filter before introducing fish. However, if the pond is large enough and you are only intending to stock a few fish, you may be able to bypass the cycling process provided water quality is monitored closely and food offered sparingly. Despite this, it is still advisable to leave the pond for at least a week before introducing fish.


----------



## avons82 (Mar 23, 2010)

thanks!

its a 175gal pond for about 3 fish.. do i need a filter?

What plants are good? Do I need gravel at the bottom?

thanks again :thumbup: amey


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

175 gallons is around 800 litres. A filter is highly recommended when keeping fish however you might get away with not having to cycle it, especially if the pond has a high plant biomass and feeding is kept to a minimum for the first few weeks.

No substrate is needed at the bottom of the pond, and it will only become a trap for waste and uneaten food. A thin layer of silt will naturally form on the bottom within a few months.


----------



## avons82 (Mar 23, 2010)

hi again!

Im wondering about filters/ pumps?

for a 175gal / 3-5 fish pond what type would be best?

Also I was thinking about getting a small fountain- any suggestions - are these just for ornamental value?

also can i just use the indoor aquarium dechlorinators and water treatments in the pond or do I need outdoor-specific products?


thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

For a pond of that size, I would be looking at a small pressurized model with a pump. Many pressurized filters come with the pump and a UV clarifier built-in, with the outlet coming with the ability to be used as a fountain. Have a shop around on the internet (just google pond pumps and filters) and you'll get a good deal. 

Besides from ornamental value and aesthetics, fountains are actually a very good source of dissolved oxygen (DO). The surface agitation will produce DO, which can be limited during the warmer months of summer. The warmer the water, the less capable it is of holding dissolved oxygen.

As for dechlorinators, they all do the same job. Pond and aquarium dechlorinators are pretty much identical in product, it's just the bottle sizes that are different. To be honest, it doesn't really matter. However, try to buy a dechlorinator that also removes chloramines, as I mentioned earlier.


----------

